# I need a nanny for a week



## stevie g (4/5/16)

Does anyone know of a nanny I can hire for a week?. My 4yr old has chickenpox and can't go to school so I need someone to look after him at home.


----------



## moonunit (4/5/16)

Can't remember the website name but there is a site for au pairs with profiles and there hourly rates. Will see if I can find it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Does said nanny get access to your fridge and juice cupboard?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## stevie g (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Does said nanny get access to your fridge and juice cupboard?


yes, but only the hot ones

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

